# Gorge Hoard



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

In an effort to be able to post wood and have people comment I ask everyone follow the rules and not make this a thread to where the mods have to move it to coming attractions. These will come available- are in my possession but I WILL NOT sell nor establish any pecking order in this thread. Some strange woods here and I thought discussions might be helpful.

S. american Tiger wood- I think I am going to have an awful lot of this. 











 




Madrone





some kind of birch

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

madrone





leopard wood?






Mesquite

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

More will be coming -I am moving slow today- headcold Blahhhhhhh


----------



## SENC (Feb 21, 2016)

You have one heckuva honey hole!

I'm guessing its hauls like that one that explain why you pinned your location in the middle of a field on the WB map, @Mike1950.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

some nasty stuff- probably get stuck with it all-4 BM 16" x 5/4 x 6' slabs flawless- this guy knows how to dry madrone



 



 

some nasty 3" stuff-probably firewood. 



 



 

and my new doorstop



 

My back is sore and my head hurts- head cold- time to be lazyyyy. enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> some nasty stuff- probably get stuck with it all-4 BM 16" x 5/4 x 6' slabs flawless- this guy knows how to dry madrone
> 
> View attachment 97900
> 
> ...






I'm sure it was all the excitement of finding all that wood that wore you out ! Too much excitement not good for your heart, you better send it all to @Tclem to help relieve your stress

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

I will follow the rules - but first I would like to get in line for all of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

Would someone dig up all those quotes from Mike back in the day where he used to laugh at us and said walnut and maple was all he'd ever need or fool with?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Would someone dig up all those quotes from Mike back in the day where he used to laugh at us and said walnut and maple was all he'd ever need or fool with?


 Hell I remember when that curly walnut was enough....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2016)

The beauty in these wood samples is phenomenal! I hope you know that your continued temptations are driving us bonkers! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell I remember when that curly walnut was enough....



It still is right ?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

Tom is that piece headed to Texas?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tom is that piece headed to Texas?



I think there is more than one piece already in Tx .........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> I think there is more than one piece already in Tx .........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 97940



I agree, theres never enough . I might have a cpl pieces worth trading for some of that dark red you just hauled out.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> It still is right ?
> 
> View attachment 97933



Beautiful stuff Tom - Walnut is still my favorite...... well at least while I am working with it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> I agree, theres never enough . I might have a cpl pieces worth trading for some of that dark red you just hauled out.......



If you're serious let me know PM. That stuff you posted looks almost quilted. Just super fantastic.


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 21, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> It still is right ?
> 
> View attachment 97933


Yes Austin I hope!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 21, 2016)

I hate everyone in the states right now arrrrggghhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2016)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> I hate everyone in the states right now arrrrggghhhhhh


 we think the same of guys that flaunt the elusive Cuban hog......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2016)

Gorgeous haul Mike!!! That mesquite looks totally different than what we have down here. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 22, 2016)

@Mike1950 how would you feel about trading one of them 5 minute dash and grab deals at each others houses?
That madrone is simply outrageous! The stuff we had in Northern California sure didn't look like that. It's only use was turning a woodstove a nice glowing red if you weren't careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2016)

justallan said:


> @Mike1950 how would you feel about trading one of them 5 minute dash and grab deals at each others houses?
> That madrone is simply outrageous! The stuff we had in Northern California sure didn't look like that. It's only use was turning a woodstove a nice glowing red if you weren't careful.



That is what happens to most of it- firewood. N. Ca is the bottom of it's range I think. it is sorta a weird tree. I think getting big boards is rare. These were cut in late 90's or 2000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

